# [Pétition] S'opposer à la surveillance d'Internet

## Magic Banana

Dans son dernier numéro, SVM lance une pétition contre la surveillance d'Internet et la répression des échanges de contenu artistiques. Vu la réputation du magazine, on peut espérer que cette pétition ait une influence. Je vous invite donc à la lire et la signer.

EDIT : Pour en savoir plus sur le sujet, la Quadrature du Net propose cette FAQ.Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu May 29, 2008 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Déjà fait  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Déjà fait 

 

pas mieux.

NB: pour ceux qui se sont arrêté à la dadvsi :

la dadvsi c'est du pipi de chat à côté de ce qu'ils nous préparent et je pèse mes mots !

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la dadvsi c'est du pipi de chat à côté de ce qu'ils nous préparent et je pèse mes mots !

 

Carrément. Et ça porte nettement plus loin que le simple piratage. Amha les enjeux sont nettement plus important. Ils essaient de légaliser l'espionnage privé là et voir même la surveillance de la population.

----------

## lesourbe

et l'obligation de surveillance ?

ma mamie est en train de passer un diplôme d'ingénieur sécurité réseau en prévision de la loi.

----------

## CryoGen

signé   :Very Happy: 

Non mais c'est facile de se protéger derrière une clé de sécurité inviolable pour que tu prennes pas à la place de tes voisins, puisque l'état de le dit c'est que c'est vrai   :Laughing:  Moi je dis même que le WEP c'est entièrement suffisant car le gouvernement a surement nommé des experts capables et donc ils ont bien étudiés le problème   :Cool: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

** A la date d'aujourd'hui 29/05/2008 14:40:54 il y a 16237 signataires.

----------

## lesourbe

en bon citoyen, on devrait wardriver, hacker les clefs fragiles, télécharger des mp3 illicites et envoyer les screenshots à cette haute autorité dont on cause, avec sur le visage le sentiment d'avoir rendu la société meilleure   :Cool: 

Marre de ces criminels qui ne sécurisent pas suffisamment leur accès internet !!!

----------

## Oupsman

sans parler des réseaux communautaires style Fon  :Rolling Eyes: 

signé aussi.

----------

## Leander256

Voila c'est fait, en plus Didier Super l'a signee, c'est quand meme pas rien.

----------

## elgrande71

Signée.   :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Signé !

Va falloir tout crypter les gars...comme ça on est tranquille...quoique limité à 128 bits maxi en france paraît t'il... ça tiens combien de temps un cryptage à 128 bits pour être pété ?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Signé   :Wink: 

George ORWELL avait vu juste

----------

## kwenspc

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Signé !
> 
> Va falloir tout crypter les gars...comme ça on est tranquille...quoique limité à 128 bits maxi en france paraît t'il... ça tiens combien de temps un cryptage à 128 bits pour être pété ?

 

Depuis la LCEN t'as droit à la taille que tu veux pour tes clés. Mais si les flics toc à ta portes et te somment (avec une autorisation de justice) de leur filer tes trousseaux mieux vaut le faire sinon c'est obstruction à la justice etc etc... (fin ils ont prévus pour que ça soit sacrément préjudiciable pour toi si tu files pas tout ça en gros). Enfin c'est ce qui me semble.

----------

## CryoGen

Je vois mal le quidam qui a acheté son PC chez darty/fnac protéger son AISF ( :Laughing: ) en WPA2 + Radius   :Cool:  Et puis bon, quand on voit que pas mal d'appareil dit "mobile" ne sont toujours que compatible avec le WEP...

----------

## gglaboussole

oui mais t'imagines si tout le monde crypte !

Il va falloir toquer à beaucoup de portes pour obtenir les clés... c'est  pas comme le FAI qui lui voit tout (enfin ce qui n'est pas crypté...)  et leur "vendra" tel ou tel internaute sans qu'ils aient à pousser plus loin...

Si en réaction tout le monde crypte cela leur compliquerait grandement la tache, saisie d'un juge etc pour n'être même pas certains que tu échange réellement des données copyrightées en plus......

----------

## CryoGen

Je suppose que ceux qui utilisent Tor et laissent leur node pour que les autres puissent surfer en "anonyme" vont être autant embeté que ceux qui auront leur connexion wifi ouverte/piraté   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enfin bref, on va bientôt entrer en combat avec des logiciels de p2p qui vont de mieux en mieux se cacher, les réseaux type darknet vont surement être de plus en plus utilisé...

----------

## kwenspc

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si en réaction tout le monde crypte cela leur compliquerait grandement la tache, saisie d'un juge etc pour n'être même pas certains que tu échange réellement des données copyrightées en plus......

 

C'est justement une des parades qu'il faut utiliser: tout crypter, durement, et là on verra ce qu'ils feront avec leur loi "tute purrie". Elle sera impossible à appliquer (fin à part les 2-3 qui se feront chopés parce qu'en clair, et qui prendront "pour l'exemple" ...), et ils se regarderont tous entre idiots qu'ils sont.

----------

## marmotton

Signé!  :Razz: 

La mort des wifis ouverts cette loi... Et une très bonne opportunité de développement pour les darknets...

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour en savoir plus sur le sujet, la Quadrature du Net propose cette FAQ.

Je me souviens de certains qui, en décembre dernier, considéraient le rapport Olivennes inconséquent. Force est de reconnaître que ce projet de loi répressive est directement inspiré des recommandations du PDG de la FNAC.

Sans rancune.  :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

signé!

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour en savoir plus sur le sujet, la Quadrature du Net propose cette FAQ.
> 
> Je me souviens de certains qui, en décembre dernier, considéraient le rapport Olivennes inconséquent. Force est de reconnaître que ce projet de loi répressive est directement inspiré des recommandations du PDG de la FNAC.
> 
> Sans rancune. 

 

 *La quadrature du net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La Foire aux Questions (FAQ) qui suit présente le dispositif de riposte graduée à la mode Olivennes. Mais le projet de riposte graduée est plus ancien comme en témoigne la chronologie du dossier e-milices d'eucd.info.
> 
> 

 

C'est pas nouveau la riposte graduée. J'espère juste que les hautes autorités diverses (non j'ai pas pensé guignols) vont se rendre compte que la surveillance des échanges P2P est impossible. Et que à partir du moment ou tu actives le brouillage de protocole, ben le pourcentage de détection chute considérablement. 

Pour être tout à fait franc, ça risque pas de changer quoi que ce soit pour moi : je ne télécharge rien d'illégal. Mais j'ai aussi un AP Fon sur mon réseau, et si un tel projet de loi passe, je vais le débrancher pour pas prendre de risques. Bon OK, je garde des logs de tout ce qui passe par mon AP Fon, mais quand même.

----------

## lesourbe

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   Signé !
> 
> Va falloir tout crypter les gars...comme ça on est tranquille...quoique limité à 128 bits maxi en france paraît t'il... ça tiens combien de temps un cryptage à 128 bits pour être pété ? 
> 
> Depuis la LCEN t'as droit à la taille que tu veux pour tes clés. Mais si les flics toc à ta portes et te somment (avec une autorisation de justice) de leur filer tes trousseaux mieux vaut le faire sinon c'est obstruction à la justice etc etc... (fin ils ont prévus pour que ça soit sacrément préjudiciable pour toi si tu files pas tout ça en gros). Enfin c'est ce qui me semble.

 

c'est ça.

Comment t'as intérêt à jamais oublier tes mots de passe !!!

----------

## razer

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est pas nouveau la riposte graduée. 

 

Non. Mais ne pas confondre avec le projet de loi actuel, du même nom, qui ajoute l'espionage systèmatique, principal sujet de polémique :

C'est anti constitutionnel : présomption d'inocence oblige

C'est contraire aux 3 principes républicains français : profondément libertaire, pas égalitaire, pas du tout fraternel

C'est totalement inaplicable : je vois déjà mille cas de non lieu en référé, voire de jurisprudence : WEP mal protégé, voisin qui utilise l'ordi...

Cà s'oppose à de nombreuses lois existantes, hérités de gouvernance antérieure ou pas : égalité des chances....

Par ailleurs :

Cà prouve une nouvelle fois que le cancer de la démocratie, nommé lobbying, prend de l'ampleur : OGM

Enfin :

J'ai signé la pétition, esprit démocrate : je suis principalement sceptique sur l'issue : çà passera, avec quelques articles modifiés

un brin optimiste : c'est de toute manière inapplicable, contrairement aux OGMs  :Sad: 

Je propose d'ajouter le mot clé [DEBAT] au post initial

----------

## nico_calais

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> C'est pas nouveau la riposte graduée.  
> 
> Non. Mais ne pas confondre avec le projet de loi actuel, du même nom, qui ajoute l'espionage systèmatique, principal sujet de polémique :
> ...

 

Je le repete et j'affirme que cette loi provient d'un delire de politicien ou autre personne provenant des hautes spheres qu'i n'a même pas songé si techniquement c'etait realisable.

« Je ne vois pas un grand problème à mettre l'Internet sous surveillance ; on doit pouvoir soit filtrer, soit disposer d'une sorte d'alarme qui indiquerait que telle adresse IP fait quelque chose d'illicite. » [1]

La phrase au dessus en est la preuve. La personne qui se dit qu'on peut indiquer que telle addresse IP fait quelque chose d'illicite comme par magie, ça me fait bien rire...

A aucun moment ils n'ont encore songé aux besoins infrastructurels à mettre en oeuvre. Si on regarde les stats sur le nombre d'internautes français, on parle quand même de plusieurs millions d'ordinateurs à analyzer continuellement.

Tout ce traffic faudra déjà le centraliser quelque part   :Surprised: 

Faudra le sauvegarder  :Surprised: 

Faudra ensuite le traiter  :Surprised: 

Ces personnes là ont tout simplement vu les experts un soir, et sont parties en trip (vous savez ? La serie ou ils ont une mega base de données nationale en local, ou y a une addresse IP genre 437.677.666.33 qui s'affiche au bout de 10s).

[1]http://linuxfr.org/2008/05/25/24128.html

----------

## Magic Banana

Les choses évoluent plutôt en bien. En effet, après l'Arcep, c'est au tour de la CNIL de critiquer le projet de loi Hadopi.

De plus, LeMonde.fr a également écrit un article sur le sujet. Il pointe notamment cet excellent article du fondateur de la Quadrature du Net ainsi que la pétition lancée par SVM. Comme quoi, je ne vous ai pas menti !  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

J'ai trouvé un tableau du nombre d'abonnement en France

http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd/news/58072-france-internet-31-mars-arcep-haut-debit-adsl.jpg

Je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique mais quand je vois le temps que met portage à fouiller 10000 petits fichiers j'imagine un peu le travail nécessaire pour retrouver mon dossier de filtrage dans la base de donnée.

Peut-être qu'ils vont acheter un supercalculateur!

----------

## lesourbe

pas besoin de discuter technique ... le cryptage de l'intégralité du paquet sur le réseau rend toutes solutions de filtrage inefficace.

De plus, même s'ils arrivaient à determiner que c'est un fichier audio/video, il faudrait qu'il compare son watermark (donc faut supposer qu'ils l'aient décrypter dans son intégralité (youhou !) et que le watermark supporte les dfiférents traitements que les pirates auraient pû faire subir au dit fichier) avec le watermark stocké dans leur BDD.

La quadrature du cercle !

Techniquement irréalisable.

----------

## kopp

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé un tableau du nombre d'abonnement en France
> 
> http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd/news/58072-france-internet-31-mars-arcep-haut-debit-adsl.jpg
> 
> 

 

Woah, 16 millions d'abonnement haut débit en france ? ça fait quand même une grosse propertion des foyers ça, non ?

----------

## Magic Banana

La pétition a dépassé les 19000 signataires.

Pascal Nègre, PDG d'Universal, montre une nouvelle fois qu'il n'y comprends rien. Ma phrase préférée :

 *Pascal Nègre wrote:*   

> C'est-à-dire que, Dieu merci, c'est pour ça que le Peer-to-Peer fonctionne, c'est que quand vous cherchez un titre, Dieu merci, il est pas très loin de chez vous. Parce que si vous allez le télécharger au Japon, avant que vous atteigniez le Japon et qu'il revienne, vous allez mettre trois jours avant de le télécharger. Et clairement on l'a vu nous, quand à un moment donné, on a fait fermer un certain nombre de serveurs sur Emule, on a vu que pendant une semaine, c'était beaucoup plus long pour télécharger et beaucoup plus compliqué. Donc voilà. 

 

On continue de parler de ce projet de loi dans LeMonde.fr.

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> pas besoin de discuter technique ... le cryptage de l'intégralité du paquet sur le réseau rend toutes solutions de filtrage inefficace. 

 

Mais justement c'est technique ce que tu dis ^^

----------

## lesourbe

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pas besoin de discuter technique ... le cryptage de l'intégralité du paquet sur le réseau rend toutes solutions de filtrage inefficace.  
> 
> Mais justement c'est technique ce que tu dis ^^

 

technique pour filtrer, pas techniue l'adjectif ... roooh

enfin on m'a compris ... hein ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> La pétition a dépassé les 19000 signataires.
> 
> Pascal Nègre, PDG d'Universal, montre une nouvelle fois qu'il n'y comprends rien. Ma phrase préférée :
> 
>  *Pascal Nègre wrote:*   C'est-à-dire que, Dieu merci, c'est pour ça que le Peer-to-Peer fonctionne, c'est que quand vous cherchez un titre, Dieu merci, il est pas très loin de chez vous. Parce que si vous allez le télécharger au Japon, avant que vous atteigniez le Japon et qu'il revienne, vous allez mettre trois jours avant de le télécharger. Et clairement on l'a vu nous, quand à un moment donné, on a fait fermer un certain nombre de serveurs sur Emule, on a vu que pendant une semaine, c'était beaucoup plus long pour télécharger et beaucoup plus compliqué. Donc voilà.  
> ...

 

J'ai lu aussi l'interview. J'ai jamais autant ri   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai jamais autant ri      

 

Ya en effet de quoi rire!  :Surprised: 

Mais d'un autre côté y a de quoi pleurer quand on voit que ce genre de personne à les "faveurs" des oreilles du gvt actuel...   :Evil or Very Mad:  (ce qui donne aussi une idée du niveau de ces "messieurs"...)

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   J'ai jamais autant ri       
> 
> Ya en effet de quoi rire! 
> 
> Mais d'un autre côté y a de quoi pleurer quand on voit que ce genre de personne à les "faveurs" des oreilles du gvt actuel...   (ce qui donne aussi une idée du niveau de ces "messieurs"...)

 

Ouais pleurer, c'est l'étape d'après ...

----------

## anigel

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> NB: pour ceux qui se sont arrêté à la dadvsi :
> 
> la dadvsi c'est du pipi de chat à côté de ce qu'ils nous préparent et je pèse mes mots !

 

Il ne faut pas les décourager : pendant qu'ils pondent des textes inutiles qui vont à contre-courant de l'histoire, cette dernière avance. A l'époque de DADVSI, tous ceux qui connaissaient un peu le sujet avaient compris les intentions stupides derrière cette loi, mais savaient aussi qu'elle serait inapplicable. Aujourd'hui ils ont compris leur bêtise, mais ils recommencent la même ; la preuve que les conseillers sont les mêmes.

Que va-t'il se passer ? Rien, rassurez-vous. Les solutions alternatives décentralisées vont se généraliser. Depuis l'avènement du libre dans les foyers, la technologie évolue plus rapidement que la loi. On n'arrête pas internet si facilement. Plus aujourd'hui en tous cas, et surement pas avec une loi inadaptée. Laissez-les perdre leur temps. Pendant ce temps ils font moins de bêtises avec les choses vraiment importantes...

Signé quand même, juste pour marquer mon mécontentement face à l'incompétence chronique de cette législature dans tous les domaines.

----------

## lesourbe

il va rien se passer ?

pas si sûr

----------

## ercete

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Laissez-les perdre leur temps. Pendant ce temps ils font moins de bêtises avec les choses vraiment importantes...

 

En attendant on paie leur salaires a perdre du temps,

moi aussi j'aimerai bien perdre du temps, et je l'emploierai bien mieux qu'eux je suis sur 

(et je couterai moins cher en costard, chauffeur et autres diners)

Mais comme tu dis je penses que leur connerie ira toujours moins vite que les technologies du net, ils seront toujours dépassés, et on fusillera quelques quidams pour l'exemple comme on sait si bien le faire en justice francaise.

donc, signé !

----------

## Magic Banana

Sur LeMonde.fr, un chat très intéressant avec Christophe Espern, membre du conseil d'orientation du Forum des Droits sur Internet et fondateur de la Quadrature du Net.

----------

## Slashounet

Signé. Va falloir se lever tôt pour la mise en oeuvre de telles dispositions  :Smile: 

/ounet

PS parce que ça me pique les yeux : en français, on utilise le mot "chiffrer" et non "crypter", qui est un anglicisme ("encrypt/decrypt"). Mais je vous accorde qu'on tolère le mot "cryptage" pour Canal+ ("la chaîne cryptée"). 

----------

## Mickael

C'est fait.

----------

## razer

Cela inspire aux journalistes de Libé cette petite fiction :

Riposte graduée : le pire du pire ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *razer wrote:*   

> Cela inspire aux journalistes de Libé cette petite fiction :
> 
> Riposte graduée : le pire du pire ?

 

Faut qu'ils arrêtent la fumette chez Libé  :Rolling Eyes:  Mais au moins je me suis bien marré. Au moins sur les conséquences de la riposte graduée. 

La seule plausible, c'est la perte d'image pour les majors. Mais bon la tendance est déjà engagée  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Biloute

Il y a une autre plausible : la chanteuse de la nouvelle star!

----------

## Oupsman

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Il y a une autre plausible : la chanteuse de la nouvelle star!

 

Non ça c'est déjà le cas : c'est toujours comique ce qu'ils font ...

----------

## razer

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut qu'ils arrêtent la fumette chez Libé  

 

Je suis contre. Si je veux de l'info, le monde me suffit. Libé, je ne le lit pas pour çà, c'est mon journal satirique quotidien.

Donc je souhaite :

légaliser les stupéfiants pour la rédaction de libé

surtout, garder lionel froissard et sa mauvaise foi légendaire pour la couverture du sport auto.

Perso, je trouve çà bien plus drôle que le canard, en plus çà paraît tous les jours   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *razer wrote:*   

> Si je veux de l'info, le monde me suffit. 

 

euh, je voudrais pas paraître grossier, mais ça me troue le cul ce genre d'affirmation.

----------

## Slashounet

De même que lesourbe, mais en moins grossier. Et perso, pour l'info, je trouve que le Canard est l'un des rares journaux encore pertinent, même si le style est particulier.

/ounet

----------

## razer

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> De même que lesourbe, mais en moins grossier. Et perso, pour l'info, je trouve que le Canard est l'un des rares journaux encore pertinent, même si le style est particulier.
> 
> /ounet

 

Hé du calme  :Smile: 

Je lis le monde 5 jours par semaine, cela me prend une bonne heure 1/2 quotidienne. Je voulais simplement expliquer que forcément, le reste de mes lectures est un peu moins sérieuse. Loin de moi l'idée de prétendre que c'est le top des journaux et qu'on sait tout lorsqu'on l'a lu...

Bref, c'est quand même le seul journal que je lis quotidiennement, clairement c'est mon préféré.

Quand au canard, c'est bien mais très axé politique franco française, et çà me gonfle un peu...

----------

## Magic Banana

Un court mais très éloquent entretien en compagnie de Christophe Espern (toujours fondateur de La Quadrature du Net, et toujours membre du Conseil d’Orientation du Forum des Droits sur l’Internet).

Le pire dans tout cela est la future mondialisation de ces enfreintes à nos libertés individuelles. Cela s'appelle ACTA (Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement).

Bientôt, voilà ce que nous dira un agent de police à la solde d'Universal (rapellons en effet que le contrôle pourra être effectué par un organisme financé par les industriels sans que l'accord d'un juge soit nécessaire) : "Mettez-vous sur le bas côté et laisser moi examiner vos papiers, votre portable et votre lecteur MP3. Votre FAI nous a montré les fichiers musicaux que vous téléchargiez hier.".

----------

## Oupsman

Le mieux est encore de ne rien télécharger  :Rolling Eyes:  Là vous êtes tranquille  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dismantr

ça dépend, ils sont capables de venir perquisitionner parce que tu as dl la dernière distro linux à la mode en torrent (des fois que ce soit copyrithé, sait-on jamais ! y vont quand même pas prendre le temps de vérifier quand même ; tu as utilisé un port interdit, ça leur suffit, non ?) et puis, au pire, ils se disent qu'ils trouveront bien quelque chose... On va vers de vrai abus...

----------

## Oupsman

Ouais, c'est dommage d'en arriver là à cause d'une poignée d'abrutis qui se croient tout permis : la mort d'un protocole excellent comme bittorrent.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Le mieux est encore de ne rien télécharger  Là vous êtes tranquille 

 

Ils s'en foutent avec la nouvelle loi, il te puniront pour défaut de surveillance de ton accès internet ... techniquement même pas besoin que tu DL.

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Le mieux est encore de ne rien télécharger  Là vous êtes tranquille  
> 
> Ils s'en foutent avec la nouvelle loi, il te puniront pour défaut de surveillance de ton accès internet ... techniquement même pas besoin que tu DL.

 

Oh mais je le surveille mon accès (enfin du moins les connexions à mon AP Wifi). D'ailleurs maintenant que j'ai réactivé ma fonera je vais réactiver la surveillance du trafic qui passe par la fonera.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Le mieux est encore de ne rien télécharger  Là vous êtes tranquille  
> 
> Ils s'en foutent avec la nouvelle loi, il te puniront pour défaut de surveillance de ton accès internet ... techniquement même pas besoin que tu DL. 
> 
> Oh mais je le surveille mon accès (enfin du moins les connexions à mon AP Wifi). D'ailleurs maintenant que j'ai réactivé ma fonera je vais réactiver la surveillance du trafic qui passe par la fonera.

 

oui, c'est ce que tu dis, mais es tu capable de le prouver ? et est-ce que tu empêches effectivement (par les moyens patentés qui te seront proposés, mais à ta charge) le téléchargement de contenu copyrighté ?

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *lesourbe wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Le mieux est encore de ne rien télécharger  Là vous êtes tranquille  
> 
> Ils s'en foutent avec la nouvelle loi, il te puniront pour défaut de surveillance de ton accès internet ... techniquement même pas besoin que tu DL. 
> 
> Oh mais je le surveille mon accès (enfin du moins les connexions à mon AP Wifi). D'ailleurs maintenant que j'ai réactivé ma fonera je vais réactiver la surveillance du trafic qui passe par la fonera. 
> ...

 

Je réfléchis à la mise en place d'un filtre intelligent sur mon routeur Netgear.

----------

## polytan

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Oh mais je le surveille mon accès (enfin du moins les connexions à mon AP Wifi). D'ailleurs maintenant que j'ai réactivé ma fonera je vais réactiver la surveillance du trafic qui passe par la fonera.

 

C'est pas ton problème si quelqu'un télécharge quelque chose depuis ton point d'accès, c'est celui qui le fait. Quand quelqu'un se connecte à ma fonera, ca passe par le réseau fonera et il est reconnu en tant que tel. 

Et heureusement, imaginons que la-dite personne aille sur des sites pédophiles ou autres... (ce qui est, à mon sens, infiniment plus grave que charger un morceau de musique)

Polytan

----------

## lesourbe

 *polytan wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Oh mais je le surveille mon accès (enfin du moins les connexions à mon AP Wifi). D'ailleurs maintenant que j'ai réactivé ma fonera je vais réactiver la surveillance du trafic qui passe par la fonera. 
> 
> C'est pas ton problème si quelqu'un télécharge quelque chose depuis ton point d'accès, c'est celui qui le fait. Quand quelqu'un se connecte à ma fonera, ca passe par le réseau fonera et il est reconnu en tant que tel. 
> 
> Et heureusement, imaginons que la-dite personne aille sur des sites pédophiles ou autres... (ce qui est, à mon sens, infiniment plus grave que charger un morceau de musique)
> ...

 

toi, clairement, tu as pas lu le projet de loi.

désolé de briser tes illusions, mais c'est bien le propriétaire de l'accès et non celui qui commet l'illicite qui risque les sanctions administratives !

----------

## Oupsman

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *polytan wrote:*    *Oupsman wrote:*   Oh mais je le surveille mon accès (enfin du moins les connexions à mon AP Wifi). D'ailleurs maintenant que j'ai réactivé ma fonera je vais réactiver la surveillance du trafic qui passe par la fonera. 
> 
> C'est pas ton problème si quelqu'un télécharge quelque chose depuis ton point d'accès, c'est celui qui le fait. Quand quelqu'un se connecte à ma fonera, ca passe par le réseau fonera et il est reconnu en tant que tel. 
> 
> Et heureusement, imaginons que la-dite personne aille sur des sites pédophiles ou autres... (ce qui est, à mon sens, infiniment plus grave que charger un morceau de musique)
> ...

 

J'ai pas lu le projet de loi, mais c'est aussi ce que j'avais entendu dire. Y'a de fortes chances que seuls les flux HTTP et HTTPS soient autorisés sur ma fonera si ce projet passe. Voire que j'arrête purement et simplement de partager mon accès au net.

----------

## polytan

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> toi, clairement, tu as pas lu le projet de loi.
> 
> désolé de briser tes illusions, mais c'est bien le propriétaire de l'accès et non celui qui commet l'illicite qui risque les sanctions administratives !

 

Fon a un status particulier qui authentifie les utilisateurs (je ne sais pas si tu as un de ces accès, mais si oui, peux-tu relire la notice dans le manuel ?

Personellement, je suis parti en vacances et j'ai laissé mon fon allumé. Je n'ai donc pas le-dit manuel sous les yeux. Si tu peux m'éclairer ...

J'ai cependant posé la question sur le forum FON car je tiens à avoir une réponse :

 *Quote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma Fonera est connecté au net (je n'apprends rien  ) et un de mes utilisateurs du réseau FON (pas le privé, le public) télécharge une musique.
> 
> Pas de chance, il se fait repérer et la police du net/sacem/qui-vous-voulez-ou-presque débarque chez moi.
> ...

 

http://forums.fon.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=6768

Bonne journée ! (si on en a encore le droit...)

Polytan

----------

## lesourbe

 *Quote:*   

> L’ensemble de ce dispositif ne repose pas sur le délit de contrefaçon mais sur une obligation de 
> 
> surveillance, d’ores et déjà mise à la charge l’abonné à Internet par l’actuel article L. 33512 du 
> 
> code de la propriété intellectuelle, qui sera précisée et désormais assortie d’une sanction. Le titulaire 
> ...

 

source : le projet de loi, avant le passage devant le conseil d'état 

----------

## polytan

Oui, mais je crois avoir lu que comme les gens sont authentifiés (il faut un compte pour se connecter), ils passent par une sorte de gros réseau fon dont mon piont n'est qu'une porte et de l'extérieur sont vu comme un membre de fon, et c'est fon qui régule son réseau.

J'attends la réponse de fon.

----------

## lesourbe

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Oui, mais je crois avoir lu que comme les gens sont authentifiés (il faut un compte pour se connecter), ils passent par une sorte de gros réseau fon dont mon piont n'est qu'une porte et de l'extérieur sont vu comme un membre de fon, et c'est fon qui régule son réseau.
> 
> J'attends la réponse de fon.

 

ça va aller de l'interprétation du paragraphe que j'ai quoté.

est ce que tu es bien le titulaire d'un point d'accès internet ?

il semble que oui (là, faut voir le contrat en détail)

à priori, avec cet accès tu permets à d'autres de télécharger du contenu illégal enfin on dira que tu fais pour les en empêcher.

Donc en théorie et sous réserve de l'interprétation que j'en fais -> Bim en plein dedans.

EDIT : remplace dans ta phrase FON par free et tu verras ça marche aussi

----------

## polytan

Je ne sais pas si FON et FREE sont identiques car FON a besoind e FREE pour fonctionner et l'inverse n'est pas possible.

Evidement, personne ne sait et tant qu'il n'y aura pas eu de procès...

----------

## lesourbe

la blague, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de procès ... enfin pas avant qu'on te coupe effectivement l'accès et que tu réclames ... et un délai de 18 mois environ.

Donc clairement, personne ne pourra répondre pour l'instant.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Quote:*   

> Cela signifie-t-il la fin des partages de connexion Wifi pour cause idéologique : réseaux FON, partage social... ? 
> 
> Oui, même si en réalité ce système de responsabilité est déjà en place dans la loi, article L335 12 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle. Cette mesure vous rend responsable des personnes placées sous votre surveillance, ce qui s'étend donc aux enfants, aux animaux, à votre véhicule...

 

source

la réponse du conseiller juridique d'Albanel... qu'il aille se pendre !

----------

## gbetous

dans ce cadre-là, je pense que des sites tels youtube, dailymotion ou deezer ont bcp à gagner. pas de téléchargement, juste de la consultation... c'est hors des limites de la loi !

----------

## xaviermiller

comment fais-tu pour consulter sans télécharger (dans le cache) ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> comment fais-tu pour consulter sans télécharger (dans le cache) ?  

 

/tmp en tmpfs

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm... et la vidéo elle arrive comment ? du streaming, c'est du téléchargement temporaire  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> hmm... et la vidéo elle arrive comment ? du streaming, c'est du téléchargement temporaire 

 

certes mais pas de fichier persistant, c'est pas supposé atteindre ton disque dur (sauf si tu gère mal et que ça part en swap)

----------

## VikingB

Cela gagne l'Europe ...

http://www.ecrans.fr/Les-internautes-europeens-risquent,4276.html

----------

## Magic Banana

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Cela gagne l'Europe ...
> 
> http://www.ecrans.fr/Les-internautes-europeens-risquent,4276.html

 

Oui. Et comme par hasard on a attendu le mois de juillet pour faire voter ce "paquet télécom"...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

À ce sujet, je vous conseille, comme toujours, la lecture du (court) communiqué de Christophe Espern, cofondateur de la Quadrature du Net.

----------

## CryoGen

Et ben... pas réjouissant tout ca   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Et ben... pas réjouissant tout ca  

 

Pas vraiment non   :Sad: 

D'un autre côté, techniquement parlant, on va assister à la création de nouvelles techniques toutes nouvelles de réseaux p2p (je pense notamment au p2p par covert-channel, transfert par saut aléatoire) mais pas seulement: technique pour le surf anonyme toutes nouvelles (on a déjà TOR et Freenet qui lui va encore plus loin) etc...  

Mais j'avoue: ça n'est pas du tout une consolation. Car les réseau p2p ne sont pas utilisés que pour pirater, (les réseaux p2p cible "officielle" de cette loi? Amha c'est plus une question surtout de surveiller la population dans son ensemble mais aussi l'information et aussi d'apporter une nouvelle manne pour les publicitaires et les grosses chaines de ventes (majors y compris): ils pourront à la source connaitre nos inclinations consuméristes afin de cibler leur stratégies marketing, plus besoins d'énormes data center pour recouper les données, hop! Sinon pourquoi donneraient ils ce droit de surveillance à une société privée mmh? Bon ok je suis sans doute un poil parano.) et je continue à croire que la loi n'a pas à intervenir sur l'aspect  technique impliqué dans le piratage.

----------

## gbetous

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> hmm... et la vidéo elle arrive comment ? du streaming, c'est du téléchargement temporaire 

 

Evidemment, mais déjà la plupart ont des accords commerciaux, et en plus c'est bcp plus facile de dire "quoi, j'ai juste surfé, je savais pas Monsieur l'agent", que "quoi, j'ai juste installé eMule, j'ai juste téléchargé l'intégrale de Madonna, je savais pas Monsieur l'agent".   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

la réponse de FON

----------

## bob1977

Il y a aussi un risque qu'ils imposent l'utilisation de logiciels imposés pour aller sur Internet: http://www.numerama.com/magazine/10148-Des-deputes-europeens-veulent-torpiller-l-internet-libre.html. Un extrait:

 *Quote:*   

>  Si ces amendements étaient adoptés lors du vote du lundi 7 juillet, "les internautes européens pourraient se voir interdire des activités licites par des mouchards obligatoires, au nom de leur sécurité. Le droit d'utiliser un logiciel libre pour accéder à internet ne serait ainsi plus garanti. La neutralité du net, elle est aussi directement attaquée, tout comme le principe qui veut que les intermédiaires techniques n'ont pas d'obligation de surveillance a priori des contenus. D'autres amendements évacuent de facto l'autorité judiciaire en permettant à des autorités administratives d'imposer aux fournisseurs d'accès de collaborer avec les polices privées des producteurs de contenus, notamment dans l'envoi de messages d'intimidation".

  Tout ça, juste pour des problèmes de droits d'auteur. La license globale aurait été tellement plus simple: tous les internautes paieraient une taxe pour leurs éventuels téléchargements et upload de musique, films ou livres, il n'y aurait plus d'infraction aux droits d'auteurs et donc plus toutes ces lois excessives. En ce qui concerne la répartition des sommes auprès des ayants-droits, il me semble qu'un site dédié où on upload la liste des titres joués, la plupart des lecteurs audio l'intègreraient et l'argent serait réparti de manière juste.

 Bien sûr, la license globale n'est pas la solution parfaite parce que ça tuerait le marché du disque et des DVD mais ça éviterait les DRM, ça laisserait le choix pour le système d'exploitation, il n'y aurait plus tous ces procès pour des petites infractions et j'en oublie certainement.

----------

## lesourbe

de toute façon, comme dans toute bonne révolution, la révolution numérique aura ses guerres et ses victimes.

Les lois qu'ils nous préparent sont une atteinte à la vision qu'on a de la démocratie, de notre époque, du numérique ... ils auraient envahi l'alsace qu'on l'aurait mieux pris.

Je pense que si, effectivement, par la loi, ils arrivent à nous imposer de telles mesures, il y aura résistance.

----------

## kwenspc

Ni l'une ni l'autre de ces solutions est la bonne. (pourquoi je paierais une taxe pour ceux qui pirate? Nan serieux, c'est pas équitable tout comme leur loi hadopi l'est encore moins!)

Le droit actuel est largement suffisant (le droit d'auteur). 

Le "combat" contre le piratage doit incomber aux autorités policières (comme la douane contre les contre-façons de biens physique) et les "majors" peuvent utiliser des contre mesure: pourrir le contenu des réseaux p2p, ce qu'ils font déjà. Si maintenant ils ne veulent pas donner les moyens financiers aux autorités policières de faire ce travail ça les regardes. Mais qu'ils arrêtent de prendre en otage TOUS les internautes.

----------

## digimag

Et moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que plutôt que d'essayer de régler de vrais problèmes de l'État, comme le chômage, les déficits budgétaires, la réduction d'effectifs dans l'enseignement, ils essayent de faire encore mieux profiter les grandes entreprises qui sont loin d'une crise financière (Fnac, Unversal...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Et moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que plutôt que d'essayer de régler de vrais problèmes de l'État, comme le chômage, les déficits budgétaires, la réduction d'effectifs dans l'enseignement, ils essayent de faire encore mieux profiter les grandes entreprises qui sont loin d'une crise financière (Fnac, Unversal...)

 

Parce que justement l'État ne tient plus son rôle, et la "nomenclatura" (appelons un chat un chat) au pouvoir fait tout pour profiter de la situation a son avantage et fait fi des citoyens qui les ont élus. Toutes leur mesures de régulations du déficit vise uniquement à profiter aux intérêts privés (bouclier fiscale, l'éclatement de la sécu, c'est les assurances qui vont se frotter les mains! avec toutes les dérives connues aux USA par exemple... la réforme de la recherche vise à l'auto-financement = mise en place de fondation de spéculation là encore comme à l'américaine et qui ne profite réellement qu'à une très faible minorité etc... et ça va être pareil avec les retraites: à l'américaine. Travaillez plus pour qu'il - le patron - gagne plus: hausse du temps de travaille pour les cadres. Et ce sont juste quelques exemples.)

Personnellement la question que je me pose c'est comment autant de gens ont pus voter pour ces types alors que tout ça était marqués noir sur blanc sur leur programme (quoiqu'il est vrai qu'ils vont même plus loin...).   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

ah ben c'est clair que l'effet Noria c'est bien le seul truc que maitrise le patronat!

----------

## lesourbe

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Et moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que plutôt que d'essayer de régler de vrais problèmes de l'État, comme le chômage, les déficits budgétaires, la réduction d'effectifs dans l'enseignement, ils essayent de faire encore mieux profiter les grandes entreprises qui sont loin d'une crise financière (Fnac, Unversal...)

 

manque d'enseignement -> main d'oeuvre bon marché / chômage

fort taux de chômage -> salaires bas

ne crois-tu pas que ça peut profiter à certains en plein climat de mondialisation ?

et ton pouvoir d'achat, toi aussi, t'as senti comme il a gonflé ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *bob1977 wrote:*   

> Il y a aussi un risque qu'ils imposent l'utilisation de logiciels imposés pour aller sur Internet: http://www.numerama.com/magazine/10148-Des-deputes-europeens-veulent-torpiller-l-internet-libre.html. Un extrait:
> 
>  *Quote:*    Si ces amendements étaient adoptés lors du vote du lundi 7 juillet, "les internautes européens pourraient se voir interdire des activités licites par des mouchards obligatoires, au nom de leur sécurité. Le droit d'utiliser un logiciel libre pour accéder à internet ne serait ainsi plus garanti. La neutralité du net, elle est aussi directement ataquée, tout comme le principe qui veut que les intermédiaires techniques n'ont pas d'obligation de surveillance a priori des contenus. D'autres amendements évacuent de facto l'autorité judiciaire en permettant à des autorités administratives d'imposer aux fournisseurs d'accès de collaborer avec les polices privées des producteurs de contenus, notamment dans l'envoi de messages d'intimidation".  Tout ça, juste pour des problèmes de droits d'auteur. La license globale aurait été tellement plus simple: tous les internautes paieraient une taxe pour leurs éventuels téléchargements et upload de musique, films ou livres, il n'y aurait plus d'infraction aux droits d'auteurs et donc plus toutes ces lois excessives. En ce qui concerne la répartition des sommes auprès des ayants-droits, il me semble qu'un site dédié où on upload la liste des titres joués, la plupart des lecteurs audio l'intègreraient et l'argent serait réparti de manière juste.
> 
>  Bien sûr, la license globale n'est pas la solution parfaite parce que ça tuerait le marché du disque et des DVD mais ça éviterait les DRM, ça laisserait le choix pour le système d'exploitation, il n'y aurait plus tous ces procès pour des petites infractions et j'en oublie certainement.

 

Je suis entièrement d'accord !

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pourquoi je paierais une taxe pour ceux qui pirate?

 

Pourquoi paies-tu des impôts pour faire fonctionner les bilibothèques, les médiathèques, pour faire sauter des feux d'artifices le 14 juillet, etc. Il n'y a rien de choquant là dedans. Bien au contraire. Avec une licence globale, tout français aurait un accès facile à la culture quels que soient ses revenus. Plus important encore, tout citoyen serait en mesure de partager les œuvres qu'il aime avec ses amis. Tout le contraire de ce qui se prépare en somme (la culture pour ceux qui ont de l'argent et l'interdiction de partager !).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Pourquoi je paierais une taxe pour ceux qui pirate? 
> 
> Pourquoi paies-tu des impôts pour faire fonctionner les bilibothèques, les médiathèques, pour faire sauter des feux d'artifices le 14 juillet, etc. Il n'y a rien de choquant là dedans. Bien au contraire. Avec une licence globale, tout français aurait un accès facile à la culture quels que soient ses revenus. Plus important encore, tout citoyen serait en mesure de partager les œuvres qu'il aime avec ses amis. Tout le contraire de ce qui se prépare en somme (la culture pour ceux qui ont de l'argent et l'interdiction de partager !).

 

Ouais vu comme ça c'est vrai c'est attrayant. Le gros soucis d'une telle licence c'est la redistribution des bénéfices aux artistes. Et ça c'est pas gagné... Que dis-je aux artistes: écrivains, essayistes etc...

En plus que je sache, quand t'empruntes un livre ou un cd a la bibliothèques ou médiathèques: t'as pas le droit de copier l'œuvre. (enfin copier... le support oui. La copie d'œuvre pour moi ça consiste à en prendre des bouts (plagiat) et à s'en attribuer les lauriers, mais apparemment quand on copie un cd on plagie l'œuvre dessus selon les majors, mais oui tout à fait...)

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour les écrivains, je ne me fais aucun soucis. Tu connais beaucoup de monde qui aime lire sur une machine des centaines de pages ? Vu le prix de l'impression, il est moins coûteux d'acheter un livre! Pour les chanteurs/musiciens, je me fais encore moins de soucis, sauf superstars (qui ont bien suffisamment d'argent), ils gagnent la majorité de leur argent via les concerts (l'interprète principal touche, en moyenne 4% sur la vente d'un CD). Ainsi, plus ils sont partagés, mieux c'est pour leurs revenus. Pour le cinéma, je crois, comme Sarkozy (cette phrase est collector, ce doit être la première fois que je me réfère à Sarkozy), que le lieu privilégié du cinéma c'est la salle obscure. Personnellement, je suis abonné aux CNP (les cinémas Arts et Essai de Lyon) et n'ai aucune envie d'arrêter même si tous les films sont disponibles sur Internet. De toute façon, il suffit de différer la sortie sur le Net de quelques mois pour que le cinéma continue à perdurer. Au pire, si il faut augmenter le prix des billets, ce sera fait.

Ensuite, le plagiat est un problème tout à fait autre. Il s'agit de s'aproprier sans le dire la paternité d'une (partie d'une) œuvre d'un autre. Ce doit être condamné bien sûr ! Si j'envoie à un ami une copie de l'excellent Bubba Ho Tep (trop cool ce film  :Very Happy:  ), je ne dis pas que c'est moi qu'il est réalisé (ou que c'est moi qui jour l'Elvis septuagénaire) !

----------

## Enlight

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   Et moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que plutôt que d'essayer de régler de vrais problèmes de l'État, comme le chômage, les déficits budgétaires, la réduction d'effectifs dans l'enseignement, ils essayent de faire encore mieux profiter les grandes entreprises qui sont loin d'une crise financière (Fnac, Unversal...) 
> 
> manque d'enseignement -> main d'oeuvre bon marché / chômage
> 
> fort taux de chômage -> salaires bas
> ...

 *

T'exageres avec un peu de bonne volonté (bac +5 et 50 h/ semaine) y'a moyen de manger et de se payer un 30m carrés, que demande le peuple?

----------

## lesourbe

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*    *digimag wrote:*   Et moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que plutôt que d'essayer de régler de vrais problèmes de l'État, comme le chômage, les déficits budgétaires, la réduction d'effectifs dans l'enseignement, ils essayent de faire encore mieux profiter les grandes entreprises qui sont loin d'une crise financière (Fnac, Unversal...) 
> 
> manque d'enseignement -> main d'oeuvre bon marché / chômage
> 
> fort taux de chômage -> salaires bas
> ...

 

et un bac +5 à 50h/sem entre maintenant et y'a deux ans, il l'a senti son pouvoir d'achat augmenter ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et un bac +5 à 50h/sem entre maintenant et y'a deux ans, il l'a senti son pouvoir d'achat augmenter ?

 

Nan mais attends, déjà qu'il ait un toit c'est bien. Tu voudrais pas non plus qu'il accède aux produits de luxe comme pouvoir s'acheter un pc non?

Pour ça faut être né de bonne famille, ce droit là ça se mérite! Le croquant a déjà le droit de travailler c'est déjà bien, de quoi il se plaint. tssss

ouais bon -> []

----------

## Enlight

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et un bac +5 à 50h/sem entre maintenant et y'a deux ans, il l'a senti son pouvoir d'achat augmenter ?

 

ah ben oui, avant quand je faisais le plein, j'avais l'impression d'être M. tout le monde, maintenant quand je le fais je me sens priviégié!!!

finalement je me dis que je pourrais être au gouvernement, j'arrive a sortir le même genre de conneries absurdes qu'eux...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> finalement je me dis que je pourrais être au gouvernement, j'arrive a sortir le même genre de conneries absurdes qu'eux...

 

/me vote Enlight

----------

## boozo

 *magic wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Pourquoi je paierais une taxe pour ceux qui pirate? 
> 
> Pourquoi paies-tu des impôts pour faire fonctionner les bilibothèques, les médiathèques, pour faire sauter des feux d'artifices le 14 juillet, etc. Il n'y a rien de choquant là dedans. Bien au contraire. (snip).

 

Je n'ai pas trop l'habitude d'intervenir sur ce sujet mais ce soir je voulais pointer une petite chose qui me dérange et que je trouve régulièrement dans tes reformulations très engagée magic et particulièrement sur les domaines de prédilection que nous te connaissons.

Non pas que cela m'ennuie d'être engagé mais il convient de rester dans le même champ lexical (si je puis dire) pour discuter/échanger, sans faire de polémique si possible, pour l'apport au débat  :Wink: 

Tu m'excuseras donc de tronquer ta citation, mon but est de la conserver dans son contexte sans l'altérer avec les autres idées que tu développes elles-mêmes pouvant préter à interprétation à part entière

Là par exemple, avec l'argument pris en opposition pour abonder dans ton sens, tu déformes la réalité pour te conforter.

La fraction de tes impôts pouvant servir aux frais de gestion de l'exemple bibliothèque/médiathèque que tu évoques n'a rien à voir avec une quelquonque taxe compensant le vol, le détournement de biens (et/ou dégradation) livres/disques/vidéos gérés par ces structures.

Ce coût est en revanche très bien intégré - y compris pour les bibliothèques/médiathèques i.e. calcul des frais de gestion des fonds (peut également se répercuter sur les utilisateurs via les frais d'inscriptions du reste) - dans les prix de vente des distributeurs soit directement sur leurs frais de gestion soit via les assurances qu'ils ont contracté à ces usages.

Voilà désolé de te mettre un peu en relief mais je lis souvent dans ton entousiasme sur des sujets qui t'animent ce type de déformations... je peux le comprendre et n'y cherche pas à mal sur le fond avec toi mais à la longue c'est un peu irritant ; même pour un lecteur passif sur le débat. C'est également ce dont souffre une très très(/trop) forte partie de nos débats entre politiques et/ou acteurs du monde syndical voire journalistique et celà conduit souvent à déformer l'opinion de la vox populi avec un volonté à peine voilée cette fois.

Ne m'en veux pas donc c'est juste dans l'objectif de me(/nous?) faire bénéficier au mieux de l'apport de tes idées pour ma(/notre) propre réflexion   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La fraction de tes impôts pouvant servir aux frais de gestion de l'exemple bibliothèque/médiathèque que tu évoques n'a rien à voir avec une quelquonque taxe compensant le vol, le détournement de biens (et/ou dégradation) livres/disques/vidéos gérés par ces structures.
> 
> 

 

c'est pas justement le soucis ? il est, il me semble, illégal de prétendre à une taxe découlant d'un acte illicite.

la taxe sur nos DD a tout à voir avec le droit ... enfin non la possibilité ... enfin même pas ... avec le concept légal de copie privée.

l'argument de magic est donc recevable en tout cas de ce point de vue là.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *boozo wrote:*   

> La fraction de tes impôts pouvant servir aux frais de gestion de l'exemple bibliothèque/médiathèque que tu évoques n'a rien à voir avec une quelquonque taxe compensant le vol, le détournement de biens (et/ou dégradation) livres/disques/vidéos gérés par ces structures. 

 

Je n'ai jamais prétendu une telle chose. Mon propos est simple. On paie des impôts pour un accès libre et universel à la culture (n'importe qui peut aller consulter un ouvrage dans une bibliothèque, pouvoir les emprunter requiert un modique abonnement). Cet argent sert notamment à l'achat de livres/CDs/DVDs, etc. Pourquoi ne paierons-nous pas une taxe, reversée aux artistes, pour un accès sans contraintes (notamment pour pouvoir, sans encombre, les partager avec nos amis) à leurs œuvres ? Cela relève du même registre me semble-t-il. Mieux, les "frais de gestion" dont tu parles (personnel, entretien du bâtiment, etc.) sont là absents et l'offre est bien plus grande et plus facile d'accès (depuis chez soi, moteurs de recherche, commentaires, etc.). Ainsi le rapport taxe/service rendu est probablement meilleur que celui d'une bibliothèque/médiathèque.

----------

## Magic Banana

La grogne emporte même Xavier Niel, directeur de la stratégie d'Iliad (maison mère du FAI Free) :

 *Xavier Niel wrote:*   

> Nous avons d'abord envie de nous battre contre la loi Hadopi, qui crée une Haute Autorité de lutte contre le piratage sur Internet. Un organisme destiné à donner des coups de bâton sur les doigts des Français. Économiquement, cela n'a aucun impact sur nous, mais certaines de ses dispositions nous paraissent liberticides. Car ce qui se dessine, en dépit de l'opposition de la Commission nationale de l'informatique et des libertés, du Conseil d'État et du parlement européen, c'est bel et bien le flicage systématique de nos abonnés

 

Source : article PC inpact.

----------

## kwenspc

flicage c'est sûr et amha pas que pour les raisons "officielles" que sont la lutte contre le piratage et la pédophilie... loin de là.

----------

